# [SOLVED] ATI graphics driver



## rick15161516 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys I could use your help. I have a IBM t-60 model 1952 laptop the motherboard was bad. I bought a working one on ebay model 1953, I installed it and and it works but my problem is windows cant find the ATI graphics driver it also say's it looking for the video controller. I looked for this driver at the ibm t-60 driver site and can't find anything (i have a 250 gb harddive that I loaded windows xp on the 1952 before it went bad) any ideas? Thanks for your help


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: ATI graphics driver*

Hi

Go into *Device Manager* 
(*Start *-> *Run *-> Type *devmgmt.msc* -> *OK*)
Double click your display adapter or the device that is not installed 
(Usually has a yellow exclamation mark over it, or is listed under "Other Devices")
Go to *Details* tab
Tell us what the *Device Instance ID* is


----------



## rick15161516 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ATI graphics driver*

Hi & Gm, There are 7 exclamation marks. The first one, modem device on high definition audio bus HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2BFA&SUBSYS_17AA201B&REV_0900\4&1BFA4A7E&0&0102 
network controller 
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4227&SUBSYS_10108086&REV_02\4&20975680&0&00E1
sm bus controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_200F17AA&REV_02\3&B1BFB68&0&FB

unknown device
ACPI\ATM1200\4&38462492&0

unknown device
ACPI\IBM0068\5&2890D699&0

video controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_201A17AA&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&11

video controller (VGA compatible)
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV27A2&SUBSYS_201A17AA&REV_03\3&B1BFB68&0&10


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: ATI graphics driver*

Hi

Try These:

Install 1st (Should be for SM BUS Controller as well): Intel Chipset Support 

You now have an Intel GM945/965 Graphics card:
Intel GL960, GM965 display driver for Windows XP

Modem : Modem driver for Windows XP

Try this for the WLAN - Though not sure if correct: Intel Wireless LAN (abgn, abg, bg) for Windows XP

unknown device ACPI\ATM1200
Atmel TPM (Trusted Platform Module)

unknown device ACPI\IBM0068
ThinkPad Power Management Driver

Hopefully these are all the correct drivers. If they do not work please let us know.


----------



## rick15161516 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ATI graphics driver*

Hello agine, I loaded up these drivers but when I turn on the computer the install wizard comes up and is wanting to install the video controller vga compatible program where did I go wrong?


----------



## rick15161516 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ATI graphics driver*

How do I remove the intel GL960, GM965 display driver? I loaded this one but it was for the t61 and did not load. I found the one for the t60 but I dont know how to remove the old one?


----------



## rick15161516 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ATI graphics driver*

When I type in C:\drivers\win\video 22 files are displayed should I remove all these?


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: ATI graphics driver*

Hi

If the old one is installed (it should've failed the install when it detected that you did not have the correct graphics chip) then you can go to 
Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs -> select the Intel Driver you want to remove -> Uninstall
If the Install failed then yes you can remove C:\drivers\win\video 22


----------



## rick15161516 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ATI graphics driver*

Hi agine, I removed the old intel driver for the t61 (GL960, GM965 intel) and installed the new one for the t60 (ATI) this one loaded. But when I turn on the computer the New found hardware wizard pops up (video controller vga compatible) and wants to be installed. any ideas on how to remove the install wizard from popping up or how can I download the video controller? thanks for your help


----------

